# croire à X / croire en X / croire X



## elisa.beth

bonjour à tous,

j'ai un doute

 "Je crois au père NOEL"
correspond à
"je crois à lui"?

on a l'habitude d'utiliser le pronom Y normalement réservé pour les choses, alors que les toniques (moi, toi, elle, lui, nous, vous, eux,elles le sont pour les personnes) mais c'est certainement une erreur et la construction devrait suivre celle de "je pense à lui"???

merci de votre précieuse aide

nadia

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Benjy

je crois en lui peut-être?


----------



## elisa.beth

ok je crois en lui, pas d'hésitation

ma question concerne le verbe croire à

avec lequel il faudrait utiliser un tonique derrière la préposition (si l'on parle d'une personne)
m^eme si je l'ai toujours vu utilisé avec le pronom Y.


----------



## Calamitintin

J'étais partie pour dire qu'on croyait à quelque chose, et en quelqu'un, mais on peut aussi croire en quelque chose...non ? Je suis perdue


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour!

Ce ne peut pas être "Je crois en lui" dans ce cas, car _*"croire à" et "croire en" ont des sens très différents*_. "Je crois en lui" signifie que j'ai confiance dans ses capacités, j'ai foi en sa réussite future. Ce n'est évidemment pas ce qu'on veut dire en parlant du père Noël.

La forme _*"je crois à lui" est également impossible*_ dans tous les cas, parce qu'_*on ne dit pas "croire à quelqu'un" *_(ça n'a aucun sens en français). Pourtant, on dit bien "croire au Père Noël"... oui, mais dans ce cas, en réalité, _*on sous-entend un COI : c'est croire à l'EXISTENCE DU Père Noël.*_

C'est pourquoi il faut soit rétablir le complément sous-entendu ("Je crois à son existence"), soit employer le pronom renvoyant à "existence" : "y", mis pour un complément indirect désignant un inanimé :
"_*Le Père Noël, oui, j'y crois encore!*_" (=je crois encore à son existence)

S'il fallait renvoyer à un COI désignant un être humain, il faudrait effectivement dire "lui" : Mon père, je pense à lui souvent (et non *"J'y pense souvent", quoiqu'on l'entende parfois).


----------



## tie-break

La forme _*"je crois à lui" est également impossible*_ dans tous les cas, parce qu'_*on ne dit pas "croire à quelqu'un" *_(ça n'a aucun sens en français).

Est-ce qu'on peut dire Je lui crois? Où je crois à ce qu'il m'a dit?


----------



## CABEZOTA

"Je lui crois" non, puisqu'on ne peut pas "croire à quelqu'un"
"Je crois à ce qu'il m'a dit", oui, puisqu'on peut croire à quelque chose, à un propos. On pronominalise avec "y" : Ce qu'il m'a dit, j'y crois.


----------



## itka

Pas tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi, Cabezota !
Je ne suis pas convaincue par ce COI sous-entendu....Tu sous-entends ce que tu veux, certes, mais la construction existe en français :
_je crois aux astrologues
Molière ne croyait pas aux médecins_
D'autre part : Stricto sensu, tu as raison, mais il me semble qu'on ne peut pas rejeter aujourd'hui :
_ Je pense à mes élèves - j'*y* pense souvent_
Même si bien sûr, les élèves sont animés et pas le pronom* y*... Il y a un stade ou parler de la norme ne veut plus rien dire.

J'édite mon post car je comprends de moins en moins !
*Croire en* existe bien ! _Je crois en Dieu, j'*y* crois_


----------



## Anne345

Construction directe : 
- croire quelque chose ou quelqu'un = considérer comme vrai ce qui est dit (par cette personne)

Constructions indirectes : 
- croire *à*  quelqu'un ou à quelque chose = être persuadé de leur existence. Mais comme "en" ne peut être suivi "de le" ou de "de les" on le remplace alors par "au" ou "aux" ou ,plus rarement, par "dans"
- croire *en *quelqu'un = avoir confiance en lui

Mais parfois la distinction  entre ces constructions s'effacent... 
(selon Grévisse)


----------



## CABEZOTA

Je maintiens : "croire à lui" est impossible en français...

Lorsqu'on dit "croire aux astrologues", "croire aux médecins", on emploie une forme très spécifique - et archaïsante - du verbe, appliquée à des groupes constitués, au sens de "croire ce que disent les constituants de ces groupes". Mais vous direz "Je crois cet astrologue", non "je crois à cet astrologue", "je crois ce médecin" et non "je crois à ce médecin". 

Ce n'est donc pas la même analyse que pour le père Noël... Voici ce que nous dit le Trésor :



> *Croire à qqn.
> **a) *Être persuadé de l'existence réelle de quelqu'un. _Croire à Dieu, au diable.  __Il m'a même dit qu'il avait cru au diable avant de croire à Dieu_ (GIDE, _Journal, _1914, p. 491). _Certains ont cru aux anges, aux démons, aux génies_ (SAINT-EXUP., _Citad., _1944, p. 878)


Or il est évident que quel que soit l'exemple, vous ne direz pas, parlant des dieux, du diable, des anges, des démons... ou du Père Noël : *"Je crois à lui" ; vous direz "j'y crois". 

Tout le problème est d'expliquer pourquoi ce "y", alors que "lui" devrait au minimum être une option possible. Si on pouvait analyser, comme vous le suggérez, ces anges, ces démons et ce Père Noël comme de simples COI, alors on n'aurait aucun problème. On pronominaliserait en "lui" et on n'en parlerait plus. L'impossibilité de le faire nous oblige à y regarder de plus près.

Le référent inanimé - "l'existence" - est indéniablement présent en structure profonde dans la phrase : si vous dite "Je crois au Père Noël", vous signifiez "je crois qu'il existe", or cette idée d'existence n'est contenue ni dans le verbe "croire" en lui-même, ni bien sûr dans le nom "Père Noël".
Ce "y" auquel on croit, ce n'est pas le Père Noël lui-même, c'est le fait qu'il existe.

Pour ce qui est de "croire en Dieu"... vous citez un cas unique en français, le seul ou "croire en" ne signifie pas témoigner de la confiance envers quelqu'un. Il ne me semble vraiment pas possible de généraliser à partir de cet exemple.



> _Croire en Dieu. _Croire à son existence et avoir beaucoup d'amour et de confiance en Lui; avoir la foi


----------



## jet_leader1

Une autre question, est-ce que c'est un truc régional de dire « croire en » par opposition à « croire à »?


----------



## Yvan 6

Bonjour, 
 Je ne pense pas que ce soit un truc régional.

   " croire en " c'est avoir la foi, être certain . On peut croire en Dieu.
   " croire à " est plus incertain, moins formel. Je crois à la victoire de mon équipe mais .....

   Il y a certainement d'autres explications .


----------



## Anne345

*Croire *quelqu'un ou quelque chose c'est considérer comme vrai ce qui est dit par cette personne.

*Croire à* quelqu'un ou quelque chose c'est être persuader de leur existence.

*Croise en* quelqu'un ou quelque chose c'est avoir confiance en lui. Mais dans la tradition catholique croire en Dieu  c'est aussi être sûr de son existence.

(Selon Grevisse.)

D'ailleurs comment croire en Dieu, si on ne croit pas Dieu ?


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Je voudrais connaitre la différence entre "croire à quelque chose" et "croire en quelque chose".

Merci.


----------



## BillyTheBanana

Je pense que "croire à" veut dire "admettre la vérité de" alors que "croire en" indique la loyauté ou la confiance.

par ex.
Croyez-vous à l'astrologie ?
Je ne crois pas à cette histoire.

Tu peux y arriver, je crois en toi !
Les Chrétiens croient en Dieu.


----------



## Aoyama

> Je pense que "croire à" veut dire "admettre la vérité de" alors que "croire en" indique la loyauté ou la confiance.


Oui, c'est un peu ça. Les exemples qui suivent sont pertinents aussi.
On pourrait encore expliquer ça comme :
. croire à signifie "admettre la vérité (ou la _véracité_)"
. croire en implique la _foi_ , la _croyance_


----------



## Charlie Parker

J'ai déjà posé deux questions semblables (là et là), mais un doute persiste. Est-ce qu'on dit _croire en la Bible _ou _à la Bible _ou bien est-ce que les deux se disent ? J'ai fait une recherche Google et découvert que l'un était aussi usuel que l'autre. Est-ce qu'il y a peut-être une petite nuance entre les deux ? Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer sur cette question ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Dire "croire en la bible" est possible, "croire la bible", aussi, mais pas "croire à la bible".

Et si personne de plus autorisé que moi ne me dément, je dirais que "croire en la bible" signifie approuver le fond, le sens du contenu, alors que "croire la bible" serait croire ce qui y est écrit et décrit, sans le remettre en doute.


----------



## proffle

Tout a fait d'accord avec Punky Zoé
Croire à la Bible est une erreur de langage.
C'est soit croire EN qqch, soit croire qqch (sans préposition).


----------



## pointvirgule

Il est vrai qu_e je crois __en la Bibl_e est ce qui se dit habituellement. Mais... de déclarer que _croire à la Bible_ est une faute me paraît exagéré. 

Parfois, il est même nécessaire d'employer _à_ au lieu de _en_, dans une phrase telle que :
_Croyez-vous en les aux vertus de la phytothérapie ?

_Dans un registre plus religieux, on dira plus volontiers : _Je crois au Seigneur_ que *_Je crois en le Seigneur_. 
Autre exemple : _Je crois en la réincarnation. Je crois à la réincarnation._ 

Alors pourquoi pas _Je crois à la Bible_ ?

Voir aussi cet article de la BDL.


----------



## proffle

Tu marques un point.
Ici, croire à la Bible voudrait dire plusieurs choses "croire qu'elle existe", ou "croire ce qu'il y a écrit et les théories qui y sont développées".

Par contre, et je me trompe peut-être, mais je crois en le Seigneur me semble bon, au vu de la profession de foi :
"
Je crois *en *Dieu, le Père tout-puissant,
            créateur du ciel et de la terre.
            Et *en *Jésus-Christ, son Fils unique,
            notre Seigneur,".

Peut-être que l'ajout de l'article défini y changerait quelque chose...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je ne suis pas convaincue, la bible n'est pas de même nature que la phytothérapie (mais c'est pas grave...). Sauf à contester l'existence de la bible, je ne dirais pas "croire/ne pas croire à la bible", mais croire ou pas à son contenu.


----------



## pointvirgule

Je ne suis pas en désaccord avec toi, PZ. Mettons qu'il fallait bien que quelqu'un se fasse l'avocat du diable.  Le fait est que _croire en_ et _croire à_ sont très proches, et c'est plutôt par tradition qu'on croit en la Bible plutôt qu'à elle (en référence à son contenu / sa véracité). Mais dans les faits, on dit bien _en la Bible_, alors je la ferme.


----------



## Nicomon

J'allais mettre le lien de la BDL... mais pv s'en est déjà chargé.

Je retiens :
Croire à = « être persuadé de la véracité, de l’efficacité ou de l’existence de quelqu’un ou de quelque chose ». Il s’agit essentiellement d’une adhésion intellectuelle.

Croire en =  « avoir confiance en quelqu’un ou en quelque chose ». L’expression se dit à propos de personnes ou de choses sur lesquelles on fonde de l’espoir, dans lesquelles on met sa confiance. Il s’agit plutôt d’une adhésion du cœur.

Je conviens que dans les faits, on dit _croire en l'Évangile/la Bible_ mais bon... je n'aime pas tellement le son « _en la _». 

Et si c'était le Coran?  _Croire en le Coran?  Croire au Coran?  Croire le Coran?_ Encore là, je préfère « _au / le_ ». 

Je me suis souvenue de *ce fil*.  Admettons que... je me suis énervée un peu.


----------



## doinel

Je m'égare mais peut-être veux-tu dire j'ai foi en la Bible.???


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci doinel. Je ne sais pas si _avoir foi en _a le même sens que _croire en. _Tu soulèves une question très intéressante, car on peut demander ce que cela pourrait bien vouloir dire au juste _croire ou ne pas croire en la bible. _On peut croire que certaines des histoires de la bible ont une valeur sans croire que ces histoires se sont littéralement produites.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je rejoins pleinement l'avis de la BDL.

Prenons des exemples :
Je dirai _Elle croit aux fantômes_ c'est à dire qu'elle croit à leur existence.
Je ne dirai pas _Elle croit en les fantômes_ car ça voudrait dire Elle a confiance en les fantômes, ce qui a priori n'a pas de sens pour moi.

Je dirai _Je crois en toi_ c'est à dire que j'ai confiance en toi, en tes capacités
Mais ne dirai pas _je crois à toi_ car ça voudrait dire je crois à ton existence alors que c'est un fait établi.

Pour ces raisons, je dirai_ je crois en Dieu_ (j'ai confiance en lui) ou _je crois à Dieu_ (je crois à son existence) Mais je ne dirai que _je crois en la Bible_ (je lui fais confiance) et pas _je crois à la Bible_ qui signifierait je crois à l'existence de la Bible, ce qui me semble un fait largement prouvé.


----------



## liulol

Bonjour,

On dit souvent croire à une histoire, croire à ses promesses, mais dans le dictionnaire Le Petit Robert, l'exemple montre « croire une histoire ». Dont, je me trompe...Quand je veux dire je croire que quelque chose est vraie, dois-je dire _croire à cela_ ou _croire cela_ ? 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

croire, croire à et croire en, les trois existent. Il existent déjà quelques fils à ce sujet.

En gros :
croire qqch = penser que qqch est vrai (Je crois son histoire)
croire à qqch = croire à l'existence de qqch (Je crois aux extraterrestres)
croire en qqch = faire confiance à qqch (Je crois en Dieu)


----------



## liulol

oui, Lacuzon. J'ai remarqué qu'il en y a plusieurs. Mais je n'arrive pas à résoudre mon problème après les avoir tous lus. 

D'après cette explication: 
croire qqch = penser que qqch est vrai (Je crois son histoire)

On doit dire croire une histoire, croire ses promesses, etc.
Mais j'ai demandé quelques Français, ils m'ont dit : Ça doit être croire à une histoire etc. Du coup, je suis très embarrassé..


----------



## liulol

Un autre exemple donné par un prof Français:  Je ne crois pas à toutes ces rumeurs.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Les sens officiels sont bien, selon moi, ceux que j'ai donnés. Cependant il est vrai qu'il y a souvent confusion entre croire qqch et croire à qqch

Pour moi :
Je ne crois pas ces rumeurs = Je ne crois pas à la véracité de ces rumeurs-> elles sont probablement fausses
Je ne ne crois pas à ces rumeurs = Je ne crois pas à l'existence de ces rumeurs.

Mais croire à s'emploie souvent à la place de croire car les deux sens sont parfois très proches et peuvent se mêler, ce qu'à probablement fait votre professeur.


----------



## liulol

Alors, d'après vous, _Je ne ne crois pas à ces rumeurs_ ,
Ça veut dire que les rumeurs eux-mêmes sont des rumeurs, n'est-ce pas? 
Merci de votre explication de plus, Lacuzon.


----------



## Lacuzon

Oui, logiquement cela veut bien dire cela. Toutefois, je ne vois pas trop comment il est possible d'affirmer qu'une rumeur n'existe pas étant donné qu'une rumeur est précisément une chose dont on est pas sûr de l'existence.

C'est pourquoi ici les deux sens se confondent et que vous avez employé l'expression les rumeurs sont des rumeurs. 

Pour moi ne pas croire à une rumeur est un pléonasme car cela signifie ne pas croire à l'existence d'une rumeur. Mais cela dit cette tournure pléonastique est assez répandue dans ce cas où les deux sens se mêlent (rumeur)

Prenons un autre exemple :
Je ne crois pas les fantômes = je ne crois pas ce que disent les fantômes.
Je ne crois pas aux fantômes = je ne crois pas à l'existence des fantômes.
Ces deux phrases ont clairement un sens différent.
Exposez donc ce cas à votre professeur.


----------



## liulol

"étant 
donné qu'une rumeur est précisément une chose dont on est pas sûr 
de l'existence."

ah, je trouve que je ne comprends en fait cela: croire à l'existence de qqch 
Ça veut dire l'existence de cette chose elle-même, ou bien le contenu de cette chose??


----------



## Lacuzon

L'existence de cette chose elle-même.


----------



## anastanger

Pour exprimer sa confiance en sa femme, un homme dirait:
*Je crois en Toi.*
Ou bien
*Je te crois.


*​Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

Seulement la première, car la seconde signifie _je crois ce que tu dis_.


----------



## Resa Reader

croire en la liberté / croire à la liberté

Est-ce que toutes les deux constructions sont correctes?
On trouve toutes les deux sur Internet, mais je ne suis pas tout à fait sûre.

J'ai lu toutes les réponses de ce fil, mais j'ai quand même encore des doutes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont a priori possibles, mais tout dépend du contexte exact et du type de liberté dont il est question.


----------



## Resa Reader

Merci.

Le contexte était d'ailleurs que j'ai traduit une phrase dans un forum allemand et que quelqu'un d'autre m'a dit que ma traduction était tout à fait fausse.

*Crois en tes rêves,
crois en la liberté.
*
Qu'est-ce que vous en dites?


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est certainement pas faux dans l'absolu de dire _crois *en* la liberté_, mais il nous faut davantage d'information sur ce que vous voulez dire exactement par _croire en la liberté_. Qu'entendez-vous très exactement par « liberté » ? De quelle liberté parlez-vous ?


----------



## Resa Reader

Je ne peux malheureusement pas répondre à cette question puisque c'était la phrase allemande de quelqu'un d'autre que j'ai simplement essayé de traduire.

Marci quand-même.


----------



## lesaucisson

Depuis ce moment, je ne crois plus ni en/à l'amour ni au mariage !

Comment expliquer l'emploi de en/à ? Merci


----------



## Bezoard

On n'emploie pas normalement en/à mais c'est une notation pour dire que les deux, "en" OU "à", sont possibles devant "l'amour".


----------



## lesaucisson

quelle différence ?


----------



## Bezoard

Lisez le début du fil pour les explications théoriques.
En _théorie_, je crois à l'amour : je crois que l'amour existe ; je crois en l'amour : je fais confiance dans l'amour (pour me rendre heureux, par exemple).
En _pratique_, aucune différence dans le cas présent.


----------



## Anne B

Surtout, on ne peut ni dire ni écrire « croire en la/le /les » parce que en = dans le/la/les.

en le n'existe que dans des expressions figées : en l'absence, en l'air, en l'espèce, etc.


----------



## Maître Capello

Anne B said:


> Surtout, on ne peut ni dire ni écrire « croire en la/le /les »


Bien sûr que si !

_Elle croit *en l'*amour_. 
_Il croit *en la* réincarnation._


----------



## Anne B

Bine sûr que non!
comme je l'ai expliqué, en = dans le
c'est comme si on disait dans le le
c'est dommage d'avoir de grandes discussions sur des nuances de sens et de na pas tenir comte du sens des mots
Avoir confiance (en, dans)
En le couple


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

C'est vrai que c'est ce qu'écrit le Trésor, en fin de son B. :


> *Rem.* Noter également la forme _croire dans,_ contraction de _croire en le_ ou, devant un nom plur., _croire en les._


----------



## k@t

Je pense la remarque du Tlfi n’est pas à interpréter comme une « interdiction », mais comme une forme alternative (peut-être aussi les formes en + article défini masculin singulier et pluriel passent-elles moins bien que celles en en + l' et la ? Peut-être sont-elles plus archaïques ? Je ne sais, simples supputations - Je pense aussi que selon le substantif qui suit la forme en "en + article défini" est plus ou moins acceptable).

Ce que vient confirmer cet article de la BDL :


> La construction _croire dans_, curieusement absente de bon nombre de dictionnaires, est pourtant bien vivante en dépit de ce qu’en dit _Le bon usage_, qui la donne comme rare, et du peu de place que lui consacre le _Trésor de la langue française_, qui ne la signale que dans une remarque. Une recherche dans la presse francophone révèle pourtant qu’elle est couramment usitée. Généralement suivi d’un nom de chose comme complément, le tour _croire dans_ rejoint les sens exprimés par _croire à_ et _croire en_.


[...]


----------



## Anne B

et en est la forme contractée de dans le. Vous confondez les différents usages et les différents contextes. J'ai signalé aussi certaines expressions figées. 
J'ai vu que je n'étais pas la seule à avoir signalé cette règle, qui concerne toutes les formes de l'article défini. C'est quoi cette histoire de « peut-être aussi les formes en + article défini masculin singulier et pluriel passent-elles moins bien que celles en en + l' et la » ?


----------



## k@t

Si vous parlez en règle générale, je pense qu’on est tous d’accord, mais pour ce cas spécifique _croire en,_ cette règle n’est pas valable.

Ainsi, vous n’acceptez pas ces exemples donnés par la BDL ?


> - Nous *avons cru en* *la *providence et nous avons été exaucés.
> - Beaucoup de gens *croient en* *l’*Évangile.



Tapez dans Google livres, par exemple_ croire en la justice / en la paix  / en la démocratie / en la République / en l’avenir / en l’humanité_, vous trouverez de nombreuses occurrences ; avec des substantifs masculins ou avec des pluriels les occurrences sont moindres (a priori, puisque je n’ai fait que quelques tests).


----------



## Anne B

Dans Google on trouve aussi spécifique à la place de précis.

En le couple


----------



## k@t

Je n’ai pas parlé de Google, mais de Google livres. 

Ça n’est bien évidemment pas parole d’Évangile, mais ça donne une première idée.

De même la BDL sans être infaillible est un site sérieux.

Un exemple trouvé dans le Larousse (mais c’est vrai que les dictionnaires non plus ne sont pas à l’abri des erreurs ! )


> _Croire en Dieu,* en la* divine Providence_
> Difficultés : croire - Dictionnaire de français Larousse


(C'est moi qui ai graissé.)

Le site (sérieux aussi je crois, mais pas plus légitime que la BDL ou Larousse) que vous donnez en lien confirme simplement que _en + le / en + les_ est archaïque. Par ailleurs, sur le même site on trouve :


> avec *en* ou *dans*, devant un nom de chose (*dans* étant privilégié devant les articles _le, la_,_ les_, ainsi que devant les pronoms _lequel, laquelle, lesquels_ et _lesquelles_, pour des raisons d'euphonie)
> http://parler-francais.eklablog.com/avoir-confiance-en-dans-a4936709


(C'est moi qui ai mis en rouge et souligné.)

Seulement privilégié, donc, et non pas interdit ; cela dit, toujours dans Google livres, on constate que _croit/croire/crois *en *la justice _est plus productif que _*dans *la justice_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Anne B said:


> Bine sûr que non!
> comme je l'ai expliqué, en = dans le


Ne soyez pas si péremptoire ni prompte à condamner un tour parfaitement licite ! Ce n'est pas parce que la préposition _en_ n'est de nos jours que rarement suivie d'un article défini que ce ne peut jamais être le cas, ne vous en déplaise. Voici quelques exemples, tous parfaitement corrects, ceux de la première série étant encore tout à fait courants et naturels :

_*en l'*an 2017
*en l'*absence de mon frère
regarder *en l'*air
Il a tout avalé *en l'*espace de deux minutes.
Je lève mon verre *en l'*honneur des mariés.
Elle a trouvé l'amour *en la* personne de mon frère.
J'ai foi *en l'*humanité, en son avenir, *en la* providence qui le prépare_ (Lamennais).
_Elle danse et n'a même pas foi *en la* danse_ (Champfleury).

_Il ne voyait d'espoir qu'*en le* marchand de couleurs_ (Champfleury).
_Je vis une étoile qui tomba du ciel *en la* terre, et la clef du puits de l'abîme lui fut donnée_ (Loti).
_*en la* ville de Paris_ (Littré)
_consoler sa mort *en la* mort d'un ennemy_ (Montaigne)
_C'est par leur paresse qu'ils laissent croître les ronces et les épines *en la* place des vendanges et des moissons_ (Fénelon).
_Il nous envoie son fils du ciel *en la* terre_ (Bossuet).
_Trois personnes, par hasard, *en les* environs, tournaient la tête_ (Boylesve).
_Tyranniques regards ! Comme *en les* miens ils plongent !_ (Dierx)
_Quand ce fut le milieu du jour et que les rayons de l'astre d'or percèrent *en les* branches, je vis cette lumière sans un seul sourire_ (Flaubert)_._

Pour en revenir au cas particulier de _croire en_, sujet de ce fil, l'article défini y est bel est bien possible et correct, notamment dans les exemples que j'ai indiqués ainsi que ceux donnés par k@t.



k@t said:


> avec des substantifs masculins ou avec des pluriels les occurrences sont moindres


Disons plutôt avec l'article défini masculin *non élidé* (_le_), c'est-à-dire avec des substantifs masculins commençant par une consonne ou un _h_ aspiré. 

_croire *en l'*Évangile, croire *en l'*avenir, croire *en l'*amour_…


----------



## Bezoard

Anne B said:


> et en est la forme contractée de dans le.


Pouvez-vous nous en dire plus sur ce point étrange ?  Comment "en", qui dérive directement du latin "in", peut-il être considéré comme la contraction de "dans le" ?


----------



## Anne B

Je crois que vous n'avez pas lu ce que j'ai dit à propos des locutions figés et des tours archaïques. 
Ensuite, il faut peut-être éviter de confondre la règle, les recommandations, l'usage et les contaminations.
Enfin, je donnais simplement une information qui pouvait aider à comprendre les nuances de sens: puisque le sujet est la différence de sens entre croire, croire en croire à, etc.
D'autre part, le blog dont je donne le lien a le mérite de mentionner ses sources.


----------



## Bezoard

Votre réponse me paraît désinvolte et insuffisante ; j'ai lu ce que vous avez écrit et je connais le blog _"Parler français"_ qui, sans être nécessairement une bible en la matière, est généralement très bien fait. Nulle part il ne dit que "en" serait la contraction de "dans le" ; il ne le dit pas parce que c'est faux. Du reste, tout en indiquant que "en le" n'est pas toujours très heureux, il reconnaît que les formules _J'ai confiance _*en* _l'avenir _ou* dans*_ l'avenir _sont également correctes, ce qui montre que "en le" ne s'utilise pas uniquement dans des locutions figées ou des tours archaïques.


----------



## Maître Capello

Anne B said:


> Ensuite, il faut peut-être éviter de confondre la règle, les recommandations, l'usage et les contaminations.


C'est justement vous qui faites cette confusion, j'en ai peur…  Vous dites que _en_ ne peut être suivi de l'article défini alors que c'est possible dans certains cas. D'ailleurs, l'extrait de Hanse le dit bien (c'est moi qui souligne) : « *En principe*, _dans_ s'emploie devant un nom précédé d'un article, d'un démonstratif ou d'un possessif ; _en_, avec des noms sans article ou avec des pronoms. » Hanse se garde donc bien de dire que ce serait toujours le cas.



> Enfin, je donnais simplement une information qui pouvait aider à comprendre les nuances de sens: puisque le sujet est la différence de sens entre croire, croire en croire à, etc.


Vraiment ? J'ai beau relire tous vos messages dans ce fil, je n'en trouve pas un seul qui aide à comprendre les différentes nuances de sens des diverses constructions de _croire_. Vous vous êtes seulement bornée à dire et argumenter qu'on ne pouvait « ni dire ni écrire « croire en la/le /les » parce que en = dans le/la/les », ce qui est d'ailleurs inexact.



> D'autre part, le blog dont je donne le lien a le mérite de mentionner ses sources.


Le blog que vous avez cité parle surtout d'une autre construction, à savoir _avoir confiance_ et non pas _croire_…


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Disons plutôt avec l'article défini masculin *non élidé* (_le_), c'est-à-dire avec des substantifs masculins commençant par une consonne ou un _h_ aspiré.


Tout à fait , c’est une formulation étourdie qui ne reflète ni ma pensée ni ma démonstration, cf. mon exemple _en l’avenir_ celui de la BDL que j’ai cité _en l'Évangile_, ainsi que mon


k@t said:


> peut-être aussi les formes en + article défini masculin singulier et pluriel passent-elles moins bien que celles en en + l' et la ?





Anne B said:


> D'autre part, le blog dont je donne le lien a le mérite de mentionner ses sources


_BDL _et _Larousse _ne sont pas des sources mentionnées ?


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> _Elle croit *en l'*amour_.
> _Il croit *en la* réincarnation._


 Oui, mais dans le deuxième cas - parce que j'associe _en + article _à _confiance_ -  je dirais plutôt : * à la*_..._* *


----------



## pabload

Bonjour!

Lorsqu'il y a un adjectif d'intensité, est-ce qu'il faut forcément employer croire EN? 

Par exemple, je sais qu'il il n'y a aucun problème quand on écrit : <<je crois À la compatibilité entre mon projet professionnel et l’esprit de votre institution>>. 
Mais et s'il y avait un adjectif d'intensité? <<je crois À la forte compatibilité entre mon projet professionnel et l’esprit de votre institution>>
Ça va bien ou, en raison de la présence de l'adjectif <<forte>>, ce serait mieux d'écrire <<Je crois EN la forte...>>?

Merci d'avance!
Pablo


----------



## Maître Capello

L'adjectif ne change rien au choix de la préposition. J'emploierais _*à*_ qu'il y ait un adjectif ou pas.


----------



## pabload

Alors, si j'employais<<croire en la forte compatibilité>>, le sens serait le même, mais avec plus de certitude, c'est ça?


----------



## Maître Capello

La préposition _en_ n'est pas totalement exclue, mais je ne l'emploierais pas dans votre contexte, car il ne s'agit pas d'une croyance, mais d'une opinion, d'une conviction.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,


Lacuzon said:


> En gros :
> croire qqch = penser que qqch est vrai (Je crois son histoire)
> croire à qqch = croire à l'existence de qqch (Je crois aux extraterrestres)
> croire en qqch = faire confiance à qqch (Je crois en Dieu)


_Je n'ose croire ma chance._
Je pense que les trois options sont correctes ici, mais le sens serait différent : _je n'ose croire ma chance_, _je n'ose croire à ma chance_, _je n'ose croire en ma chance_.

Pourriez-vous me dire quelle version est plus naturelle ? Je dirais que la troisième… 

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas j'emploierais a priori le tour direct (sans préposition), mais avec le *pronom* _en_ :

_Je n'ose *en* croire ma chance._ 

Mais en fait, je me rends compte que cela dépend du contexte. Que cherchez-vous à dire exactement et dans quelles circonstances ?


----------



## Alessa Azure

Par exemple, quelqu'un échappe à un danger évident et dit : je n'ose pas croire (?) ma chance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas de dirais bien ce que j'ai suggéré dans mon précédent message.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci !


----------



## Nicomon

Dans le contexte précis d'Alessa j'aurais dit - sans le verbe « oser » :    
- _Je n'en crois pas ma chance_.


----------



## Bára

Bonjour,
je comprends bien la différence entre croire + COD (croire un ami) et croire + à (croire à l'astrologie). Pourtant, j'ai dû mal à utiliser ce verbe avec les fausses nouvelles. Dans des textes, je trouve les deux, par ex.: "Pourquoi croit-on les fausses nouvelles" (radio-canada); "quels groupes sont plus enclins à croire aux fausses nouvelles" (gouvernance news). Quelle possibilité préférez-vous ? Il y a des différences entre la France et  le Canada ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Yendred

Par habitude, j'aurais tendance à dire plutôt :
_croire aux fausses nouvelles_
Mais les deux sont synonymes et naturelles.


----------



## Bezoard

Spontanément,  je n'utiliserais que _croire aux fausses nouvelles. _
Je ne dirais pas _j'ai cru la fausse nouvelle_, mais_ j'y ai cru_, comme on peut dire _croire à un mensonge, croire à un bobard, ..._


----------



## OLN

> Lorsqu’on emploie le verbe _croire_ sans préposition, il signifie « tenir quelque chose pour vrai » ou « considérer ce qu’une personne dit comme vrai ». (...)
> _Croire à_ signifie « être persuadé de la véracité, de l’efficacité ou de l’existence de quelqu’un ou de quelque chose ». Il s’agit essentiellement d’une adhésion intellectuelle.
> Banque de dépannage linguistique - Croire


Grevisse :




Je dirais _croire les fausses nouvelles_, transitif direct, par exemple : _Les gens crédules croient les fausses nouvelles —  _justement parce qu'ils ne savent pas qu'elles sont fausses.
_Croire aux fausses nouvelles_ peut passer pour le sens "être convaincu de l'existence de fausses nouvelles", comme croire au Père Noël.

 Voir le début de ce fil
Je suis d'accord avec Lacuzon (n°23) qui commentait  _Je ne ne crois pas [à] ces rumeurs_ , excepté qu'il semble s'être trompé (il n'y pas de *n' *de négation et *pas* est en trop)  en disant "Toutefois, je ne vois pas trop comment il est possible d'affirmer qu'une rumeur n'existe pas étant donné qu'une rumeur est précisément une chose dont on est pas (sic) sûr de l'existence". 
La rumeur a une existence et circule ; c'est son fondement qu'on conteste. _Je ne crois pas ces rumeurs (je n'y ajoute pas foi) car ce ne sont que des rumeurs._

Ajout : Entre temps, les fils ont été fusionnés.


----------



## Bezoard

_Je ne crois pas à ces rumeurs_ ou _je ne crois pas ces rumeurs fondées._

À noter que :
_J'ai cru ces fausses nouvelles (_mis abusivement pour_ j'ai cru à ces fausses nouvelles) _n'a pas le sens de_ J'ai cru ces nouvelles fausses !_


----------



## OLN

Pourquoi "abusivement" ?
On dit_ croire des fausses nouvelles_ comme _croire un mensonge._


----------

